# Ron Woods Exhaust On 12' Brute



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Found a video of a full Ron Woods exhaust system for the new 2012' brutes and though to show ya'll. Exahaust canister looks a bit weird,IMO. Seems to not sound loud too


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

sounds almost like stock


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea it does... Wonder how much a full system would cost:33: Looking at them for the Grizzly 700's there close to $700+ a fuel controller:aargh4: That's what a good name brand full exhaust cost for trucks.


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

gotta pay to play


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 said:


> gotta pay to play


Just about to say that myself...lol


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I've only heard his exhaust on a can am, IMO it's annoying and loud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

The sound don't do it for me.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

kawboy1 said:


> The sound don't do it for me.


X2. Sure ain't a Big Gun or Muzzy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Doesn't sound too bad but, not really good either. maybe better in person.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Doesn't sound too bad but, not really good either. maybe better in person.


I watched it on my iphone first. Just heard clip on my computer and it sounds a little better than I thought. Those are some different bends though...going to be interesting to see how it stacks up against the other full systems. :swordfight:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah iPhone for me too


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I wonder if it actually makes the HP stated, without a programmer. :33:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

i like it, i don't think it sounds that bad.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

x3 I like the looney tuned look and sound myself.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

just watched again on PC. wasnt bad at all. Also surprised at how easy the front end picked up... sounded like he didnt stab it much at all and she went nose up right off the bat.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Yeah have to say I like how it sounded as well!


Holy c**p it's almost $1000 for the full set and spark arrester for 7 hp. It doesn't sound that good LOL


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Guys, after listening to it a couple times I think it doesn't sound too bad but, a thousand Ill stick to my Muzzy LOL


----------

